# wounded feral help me



## darkkarnie (Oct 22, 2009)

i have had numerous feral cats that i have fed for years they dissapear or dogs get them or they get so wounded i can catch them but now im down to three of them and the oldest one was missing for a couple of days until today when i saw him he couldnt walk at all he just kinda dragged his back half and would stop for a second , it appears as he has broke either one or two legs or a hip. problem is he is very scared of us and has been for ever he stays under the porch while im feeding the other feral cats until i shut the door then he joins them to eat.so how am i to help this cat i had a **** of a time catching the last one that was wounded and would even let me pet it (i was bleeding on both arms after her). i just have a big heart and feel sorry for its pain. i have called spca and the cops several times before on sick ferals and they never come. if i can catch them then they will take them but i dont think i can.

my friend says animals get hurt every day without humans around to help its just nature but i cant help it i want to help it and i cant kill it myself
if the cops come out and put traps then they will capture the healthy ferals too and prob not they wounded one 

WHAT DO I DO
i live in tulsa/turley oklahoma


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

The only thing you *can* do is trap it. I help ferals, too, but I don't have enough time to give a very helpful reply right now, but I did want to give you some support, because I think it is important to acknowledge that you WANT to help and are TRYING to help. Sometimes,, the ferals work against our wishes to help them. The best thing for you to do is to just keep trying and hoping you can finally catch him to get him the help he needs.
Welcome and good luck,
Heidi =^..^=


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

This cat needs to be trapped and put down immediately to releive it of its pain. I would put out several have a heart traps or just wait the guy out until he comes out. This poor kitty has to be severally tramatized and in incredible pain. Im so sorry.

this hits a tender spot with me. The same thing happened to a cat dragging it hind end around for over a month and the person did nothing about it. The neighbor called and we got it that evening and drove it to our vets home to have him put down immediately. Thank goodness our vet was responsive to do that. She confirmed the condition of the kitty. 

I pray you are able to get this very soon. My heart goes out to both of you. Thank goodness your there to stop his suffering.


----------



## ETrescued (Oct 22, 2009)

Yes, please do all that you can to get the cat to a vet. This hits close to home for me as well. My family's cat (age 14) suffered a blood clot in a major artery to his lower half. My mom got him to a vet within 20 minutes and the vet said that there was very little they could do, and that he was in pain, and even if they cleared the clot he likely would have nerve damage and suffer another episode. It was so heartbreaking, but paralysis has got to be even more painful and scary for the cats. He is lucky to have you looking out for him, and I hope you can get to him soon.

-BP


----------



## darkkarnie (Oct 22, 2009)

i havent seen the cat since that day but i might try to look underneath the house for him or her if i can figure out how to get under there ..i know its sad but i hope it passed away already so its not in pain
Thanks for all the help ill do what i can


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

_*closes my eyes to send thoughts of support and good luck in being able to know the cat has passed and/or have the ability to help it pass peacefully and aware that someone cared enough to try*_

I think you are an angel for wanting and trying to help the kitty. atback


----------

